# childhood IBS



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Although having ibs when ur a young adult is horrible (I'm 21), I think having it as a child is much worse. I remember the dread of long trips and visits to relatives, having to eat food other people made, and going to school when it was bad because I was too embarassedto tell my parents. Now I live alone and I can make my own food, 'disappear' from social events if I don't feel good, and, if necc, stay in the bathroom all night without anyone making a fuss! Freedom. Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## 18569 (Jan 2, 2006)

I think I was one of the really lucky ones. My IBS started when I was about 13, but my parents were totally understanding about it, especially my mom. She defended me against anyone who thought I was just "making it up" for attention. She'd help me make special "safe" food and wouldn't force me to do things if I felt sick.I can imagine how bad it would be to be a child or young teen and not have anyone in your corner... I think I would have died of mental anguish had my mom not been and continued to be so supportive!


----------

